# EOS-1D X Replacement in 2016 [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 13, 2015)

```
<p>We’re told that we shouldn’t expect an EOS-1D X replacement until early 2016. While the announcement could come this year. The source said it may depend on what Nikon does in regards to a D5 announcement as well as getting the new sensor and DIGIC 7 ready.</p>
<p>2016 is an Olympic year, so we definitely expect a new flagship DSLR by then.</p>
<p>As Canon has said, they won’t be replacing cameras until there is enough technology improvements to warrant a new product.</p>
<p><b>cr</b></p>
```


----------



## ewg963 (Feb 13, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## Peer (Feb 13, 2015)

So then my hopes for a merged 1DX and 1DC at this year's NAB went out the window. 

-- peer


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 13, 2015)

That "thunk" sound was the price dropping on the current model....


----------



## Diko (Feb 13, 2015)

I am getting quite curious. Let us hope that they will not deliver to mortals after the Olympics.


----------



## Memdroid (Feb 13, 2015)

24Mp at 14fps and built in RT flash trigger please! Clean ISO 6400 as well! And -3 EV on all AF points would be more than great!
Thank you!


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Feb 13, 2015)

Where/how does Moore's Law apply? Sensors, Processors, Software, servo motors for mirrors, shutters (cool if that would be electronic) focus, IS, power consumption?

Lots of places where significant improvements in a few would compel improvements in others, as well as, warrant upgrades, etc.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 13, 2015)

Busted Knuckles said:


> Where/how does Moore's Law apply? Sensors, Processors, Software, servo motors for mirrors, shutters (cool if that would be electronic) focus, IS, power consumption?



The only thing Moore's law applies to is the maximum number of transistors that can be put on a silicon die of a given size, which is said to double roughly every 18 months. This has no real bearing on anything mentioned, unless the digic series of image processors happen to be on the bleeding edge of IC fabrication (which I doubt).

Other factors will have far more impact in the technological development of tomorrow's cameras.


----------



## rygenova (Feb 13, 2015)

> As Canon has said, they won’t be replacing cameras until there is enough technology improvements to warrant a new product.



Yes, they always wait unit technology improvements warrant an upgrade: C100 Mark 2, Rebel cameras, 5D3.


----------



## Machaon (Feb 13, 2015)

rygenova said:


> > As Canon has said, they won’t be replacing cameras until there is enough technology improvements to warrant a new product.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they always wait unit technology improvements warrant an upgrade: C100 Mark 2, Rebel cameras, 5D3.



Not to mention, "...may depend on what Nikon does in regards to a D5 announcement..." It seems that the technology improvements don't even have to be Canon's to warrant the new product!


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 13, 2015)

Finally a bit of news for high end. Let's see what the 5D4 (or whatever they will call it) will have in store. May be time to start saving up.

Canon, please wow us with goodness (make it affordable too please) .

sek


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2015)

Peer said:


> So then my hopes for a merged 1DX and 1DC at this year's NAB went out the window.
> 
> -- peer



Mine too. I'm still betting they WILL get merged as those two models separated no longer make any sense. Hopefully we will get some sort of development announcement at least. Initially I figured we'd see one around October and something spoken of at NAB. 4k DSLR hat tips of a 5D4 and 1DX2


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm very happy with my 1D X - I'd rather Canon deliver something really solid in a year then rush something sooner


----------



## RGF (Feb 13, 2015)

Memdroid said:


> 24Mp at 14fps and built in RT flash trigger please! Clean ISO 6400 as well! And -3 EV on all AF points would be more than great!
> Thank you!



+1 though I don't need 14 FPS, current 12 FPS with AF is great. Also builtin GPS though there is so much electronics already in the body, it would be hard to add RT flash trigger and GPS.


----------



## RGF (Feb 13, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I'm very happy with my 1D X - I'd rather Canon deliver something really solid in a year then rush something sooner



Do you mean, don't follow Nikon's lead to release new bodies/lenses with only incremental improvements :

Advantage of Nikon's approach is you get more upgrades ($ for Nikon, cost for the photographer) but they spend more $ on small improvements.

Glad Canon waits until something big can be introduce and then makes sure it is solid. I think that they learned a lesson from the problems (real or imaginary) with AF on the 1D M3.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I'm very happy with my 1D X - I'd rather Canon deliver something really solid in a year then rush something sooner



I've rented one on occasion because I just couldn't justify the costs of owning one for the really only one time each year I badly need to have it. (A weekend of four, 3-hour dance recitals that yield 8000 frames) That said.... it was very painful to pack up and send back. I'm going to get the MkII version when it comes around so I'm hoping for it sooner than later because now there are new 1DX on ebay for around $4000. It's getting too tempting. :


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2015)

RGF said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very happy with my 1D X - I'd rather Canon deliver something really solid in a year then rush something sooner
> ...



Nikon doesn't have much choice in this realm but to constantly try to create news for attention to boost sales. How many Canon vs Nikon do you see on sports sidelines? What's the ratio? 9 to 1 in favor of the great whites? Canon pretty well has that market locked up tight, and for very good reason. Certainly they have to keep cognizant of the competition's maneuvers, but they certainly don't need to set their watch by it.


----------



## Nelu (Feb 13, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I'm very happy with my 1D X - I'd rather Canon deliver something really solid in a year then rush something sooner


+1 here. That camera is indecently good, it should be deemed illegal on the street
Cheers

Nelu


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 13, 2015)

RGF said:


> Glad Canon waits until something big can be introduce and then makes sure it is solid. I think that they learned a lesson from the problems (real or imaginary) with AF on the 1D M3.



The 1D MkIII was a massive upgrade over the 1D MkIIn in many areas, so I don't see how your reference to it would impact the thinking on a 1DX MkII release.


----------



## RGF (Feb 13, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Glad Canon waits until something big can be introduce and then makes sure it is solid. I think that they learned a lesson from the problems (real or imaginary) with AF on the 1D M3.
> ...



I believe, if my aged memory serves me correctly, that the 1D M3 had AF problems. canon had egg on their face after that body and since then I have noticed that they have been more cautious about introducing new products.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 13, 2015)

RGF said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



Yes, but you are conflating quality control issues (1D MkIII) with lack of technological advancement issues (1DX MkII) the two are not related and so I didn't understand why you linked them..


----------



## Jeffrey (Feb 13, 2015)

Canon will have to do a lot more than increase the megapixels before I will be interested in a new camera. The 1D-X is simply wonderful. I'm considering buying a second camera body if the price continues to fall. I can safely say I am very happy with the megapixels the 1D-X has and wonder why I wound need more.


----------



## RGF (Feb 13, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



My point is that Canon is being more cautious bringing products to market after the problems with the 1D M3 and that is part of the reason we are seeing longer development times.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 13, 2015)

Well in that case it appears my 2015 budget will be going into glass. Hmm not a bad year for that either.


----------



## Besisika (Feb 13, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I'm very happy with my 1D X - I'd rather Canon deliver something really solid in a year then rush something sooner


+1, 2017 sounds right for me to upgrade. I would wait 1 year for the price to drop a bit.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeffrey said:


> Canon will have to do a lot more than increase the megapixels before I will be interested in a new camera. The 1D-X is simply wonderful. I'm considering buying a second camera body if the price continues to fall. I can safely say I am very happy with the megapixels the 1D-X has and wonder why I wound need more.



As long as they keep the ISO performance on par or improve, more MP = More Crop Ability. Very useful for when shooting a lot of action with a 70-200 and you still want tighten up the framing in post.


----------



## gsealy (Feb 13, 2015)

The 1DX is an awesome camera. You couldn't go wrong buying it when the price drops further.


----------



## ewg963 (Feb 13, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> That "thunk" sound was the price dropping on the current model....


 Ebay is now selling them (gray market) at $4199 to $4599 US... very tempting indeed...


----------



## BL (Feb 13, 2015)

As an enthusiast who makes no money on photography, I couldn't be more happy with the 1Dx. 

Bring on the mkII, but I wouldn't be surprised if this is the last DSLR* I purchase.

_*DSLR, not camera_


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 14, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I'm very happy with my 1D X - I'd rather Canon deliver something really solid in a year then rush something sooner



Agreed. It is one purchase I have zero regrets over buying. Truly remarkable.

The 1D X II is going to have to be something even more amazing, especially considering how much the 1D X are going for new these days. Adding 4K video, and USB 3.0 just won't be enough, they are going to have to amaze us.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 14, 2015)

BL said:


> As an enthusiast who makes no money on photography, I couldn't be more happy with the 1Dx.
> 
> Bring on the mkII, but I wouldn't be surprised if this is the last DSLR* I purchase.
> 
> _*DSLR, not camera_



With that camera you should all over sports teams and dance schools. You'll make money enough to feed your passion.


----------



## canonguy80 (Feb 14, 2015)

Someone mentioned nikon and the d5 in an earlier post. Theyre rumored to be working on a 20mp, 173 af point d5.


----------



## Greatland (Feb 14, 2015)

This camera needs to be something very special or they might as well just not come out with a new one. 1DX is already a near perfect camera.....some sort of technological breakthrough with more fps and better autofocus is what I want.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 14, 2015)

Greatland said:


> This camera needs to be something very special or they might as well just not come out with a new one. 1DX is already a near perfect camera.....some sort of technological breakthrough with more fps and better autofocus is what I want.



It's a 1 series Canon. They will be. If the new body has DPAF, 24MP with even cleaner High ISOs than now, Plus an all new AF system, and internal 4k with a clean 10 bit HDMI out and the full time active focus system for video like the 7D2.... it will be WAY special. And as I suspect it will be the merger of the DX and DC, Canon has enormous opportunity here to create the ultimate single body for the action shooter and cinematographer in a single item. .


----------



## KitsVancouver (Feb 14, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



QC and technological advancement are totally related. Technological advancement can't occur without QC. No successful product can make it to market without QC. If you skimp on QC, you can get technological advancements to market faster. I don't understand why you don't think they are linked.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 14, 2015)

KitsVancouver said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



*No they are not, you can make a very high quality product with no technological advancement at all. Try Leica.

**Of course they can, buy a Nikon.

***Tell that to Toyota, Honda, Bridgestone, GMC, or even poor Nikon again............

****Maybe, but skimping on QC does not make you more innovative such that you come up with the technological advancements. 

*****You can have poor QC and no innovation, you can have high QC and no innovation, you can have good innovation and poor QC, you can have good innovation and good QC. So if you can have any combination how can they be related?


----------



## enice128 (Feb 14, 2015)

Well i guess i know whats on my xmas list at the end of this year! I traded in my 7D for a preowned 1DIV which i absolutely love! However, shooting event photography i seriously need a full frame body! I was going to keep my 1D & buy a used 5D2 or 3 but perhaps now i'll just keep what i have & possibly eventually trade in my IV for a preowned X....this will give me the versatility of still shooting sports which is my passion along w but at the same time have a full frame sensor for even higher ISO capabilities!!! I CANT STTAND WAITING LOL!!!!!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 14, 2015)

BL said:


> As an enthusiast who makes no money on photography, I couldn't be more happy with the 1Dx.



Same here. 




expatinasia said:


> The 1D X II is going to have to be something even more amazing, especially considering how much the 1D X are going for new these days. Adding 4K video, and USB 3.0 just won't be enough, they are going to have to amaze us.



It would be nice if the 1D X II is 'amazing' and if it is, I'll buy one. But it doesn't _have_ to be amazing...my 1D X will still work after it comes out.


----------



## Machaon (Feb 14, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> It would be nice if the 1D X II is 'amazing' and if it is, I'll buy one. But it doesn't _have_ to be amazing...my 1D X will still work after it comes out.



Which is more than one can say for some other electronic devices, like Apple's iPhone, in which iOS "upgrades" with newer models essentially make older phones unusably slow.

At least Canon is not guilty of "planned obsolescence" design, which is why so many cameras from the 1970s are still out there & working. Try pushing the iPhone past 3 or 4 years of software 'upgrades' with no option for reversion...


----------



## farhad (Feb 16, 2015)

I wonder how good the iso performance will be with the replacement of the 1dx? After the improvement with the 7d and the sony a7s it seems we are going to take pictures in absolute dark with 24 fps at 100 MP lol ;D


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Feb 17, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Greatland said:
> 
> 
> > This camera needs to be something very special or they might as well just not come out with a new one. 1DX is already a near perfect camera.....some sort of technological breakthrough with more fps and better autofocus is what I want.
> ...


Just wonder how costly it will be :'(


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 17, 2015)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Greatland said:
> ...



Just look at every single one of Canon's model upgrades and new releases in the last year. Everybody was thinking high premiums, and all those products came in extremely competitively. 7D2. 100-400Mk II. 16-35 f4 L. 5Ds. 

The new model has replaced the old in same ORIGINAL price range. 1DX is now $5999 but it was closer to $7000. The 1DX2 will probably be right there with maybe 5-10% premium if that.


----------



## PhilA (Feb 17, 2015)

My 1Dx is used (professionally) almost every day. Any replacement would have to be a significant step forward in performance and/or IQ to warrant purchase, such is it's ability.

My 1Ds MkIII however is due for replacement by a 5DS the day it becomes available (not that it hasn't been a fantastic camera, but it IS 8 years old and I can certainly use the larger file size and presumed increase in IQ for my studio/landscape work).


----------



## RGF (Feb 18, 2015)

canonguy80 said:


> Someone mentioned nikon and the d5 in an earlier post. Theyre rumored to be working on a 20mp, 173 af point d5.



Perhaps we should make the Nikon guys scared by spreading rumor of 32 MP 12 FPS, 2 stop improvement in ISO, 3 stop improvement in DR.

Rumors are fun but let's not believe them TOO much,


----------



## JimKarczewski (Feb 19, 2015)

RGF said:


> Memdroid said:
> 
> 
> > 24Mp at 14fps and built in RT flash trigger please! Clean ISO 6400 as well! And -3 EV on all AF points would be more than great!
> ...



Have you seen the size of a GPS receiver? They are pretty damn small, the problem is according to Chuck Westfall, the magnesium body would not allow for GPS or WiFi in the body. However, why not put it in the body and use the port on the side where they would plug in, for an antennae? You could put the electronics in there, just when you need access to those things connect it.

However that would negate having to spend $$ on a GPS receiver or WiFi unit for the 1Dx.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 19, 2015)

Just look at who most widely uses the 1DX and D4 level cameras. Sports, journalists, and wildlife shooters. It a ridiculous ratio favoring Canon. People that deeply invested in such a system aren't going to jump to a Nikon in large numbers unless it is so absurdly superior to their current 1Dx rigs and even then it would be difficult. Just look at the CR post yesterday about the journalism awards. It's something like 60-70% Canon systems and then everyone else? That is not a market that easily converts I would imagine not just because of the bodies, but largely because of the glass. I would suspect any limelight a D5 would enjoy is going to be very, very short lived as Canon will almost immediately begin to leak specs of a 1DX2 just to pee on Nikon's little campfire.



RGF said:


> canonguy80 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone mentioned nikon and the d5 in an earlier post. Theyre rumored to be working on a 20mp, 173 af point d5.
> ...


----------



## RGF (Feb 20, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very happy with my 1D X - I'd rather Canon deliver something really solid in a year then rush something sooner
> ...



Higher resolution (24 MPS), bit more DR, same build, some of the newer features from 7D M2 (such as multiple My menu, ...) and they will have a winner.

I can imagine they may make an electronic shutter, the FPS could really take off, especially in crop mode


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 20, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Just look at who most widely uses the 1DX and D4 level cameras. Sports, journalists, and wildlife shooters. It a ridiculous ratio favoring Canon. People that deeply invested in such a system aren't going to jump to a Nikon in large numbers unless it is so absurdly superior to their current 1Dx rigs and even then it would be difficult. Just look at the CR post yesterday about the journalism awards. It's something like 60-70% Canon systems and then everyone else? That is not a market that easily converts I would imagine not just because of the bodies, but largely because of the glass. I would suspect any limelight a D5 would enjoy is going to be very, very short lived as Canon will almost immediately begin to leak specs of a 1DX2 just to pee on Nikon's little campfire.



Definitely, and it's not just the glass and bodies. The menu system is very important too. When you are on the sidelines of game, it is important to know your camera as well as you know your wife. You need to know how to get the best out of her, and switching camera manufacturers would mean learning an entirely new menu and button system.

I know a couple of part time pros that made the switch but they did not have any big whites, all their glass was wide angle or max 70-200.

When I am at a game, I will talk to my friends about their Nikons and their lenses, but I am not going to switch, and I doubt they will either.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 22, 2015)

Come to papa.


----------

